
Ask HN: What are some good books on AI? - essofluffy
Looking for books discussing AI on a higher level and books focusing in current practices in the AI field.
======
jlgray
If you have mastered the basics (e.g. Norvig's _AIMA_ , Hastie and
Tibshirani's _Elements of Statistical Learning_ , Koller's _PGM_ ), then I
would suggest that the only place to really get a view of the state of the art
is by reading papers.

In general, scientific books are an overview of a field, which can only occur
with sufficient time for hindsight and synthesis. Even a thousand page book
such as Koller's _PGM_ will be littered with references and suggestions of
papers to read for a deeper understanding.

One partial exception might be the Deep Learning book by Goodfellow and
Bengio, which was made public only a month or so ago. Even this, however, is
just an overview.
[http://www.deeplearningbook.org/](http://www.deeplearningbook.org/)

~~~
essofluffy
Is there anyway to find papers without the references and suggestions in
books?

~~~
jlgray
As T-A suggested, arXiv is a great source, especially with the frustration
over the profiteering of the publishing industry, although you always have to
be aware that arXiv papers are not peer-reviewed.

There is also [http://gitxiv.com/](http://gitxiv.com/), which includes source
code.

If you are at a university or a company with deep pockets, you can also use
[http://dl.acm.org/](http://dl.acm.org/) or
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/home.jsp](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/home.jsp).

I've also heard of certain hubs of science on the internet, but I wouldn't
know anything about that.

------
T-A
This is the inevitable standard reference:
[http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/](http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/)

Another textbook, often linked on HN, and freely available online:
[http://artint.info/](http://artint.info/)

